# Thousands of Geese!



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

A friend's daughter took this photo of geese taking off from water near our wildlife refuge. I've lived here almost 40 years, and have never seen as many geese in one place as I have in the past couple of weeks. (I apologize in advance for the size of the photos, but wanted you to see both the distant view and an enlarged photo.) Check this out:










Here it is large enough that you can actually see the geese:


----------



## Colby (Feb 16, 2011)

That's an amazing shot.  I'm glad you included the enlargement.
Cheers,
Colby


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cindy,
Amazing!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Cindy,
> Amazing!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks! I kept telling my husband about all of the geese that I had been seeing a couple of weeks ago, and he insisted that we've had that many for years and years. (Our town used to be nicknamed "Home of the Honkers." Thankfully, that moniker has died away, but at least it's obvious why the name stuck for so long.) I think I'm used to seeing huge skeins of geese like in this photo, but with lots of blue sky above them. The concentration of so many geese in such a small area is what is amazing. When this photo was taken, there were so many geese in the sky that, from a distance, it looked like a lot of clouds building in the west. Upon closer examination (and driving  ), I discovered that I was looking at geese rather than clouds. I've lived here for almost 39 years, and am still amazed by the wildlife around our wildlife refuge (and around our house).


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I still call it "Home of the Honkers"...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> I still call it "Home of the Honkers"...


You would. 

You probably still call it that because you kids used to honk at each other when you drove up and down Main St.


----------



## FabulaScribe (May 17, 2011)

That's really an amazing picture.

I recently moved from Florida to New Jersey (in February) and I've been enjoying seeing all the Canadian Geese.  So many of them have babies right now.  Really, really cool.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

FabulaScribe said:


> That's really an amazing picture.
> 
> I recently moved from Florida to New Jersey (in February) and I've been enjoying seeing all the Canadian Geese. So many of them have babies right now. Really, really cool.


They are amazing when flying in large groups. Glad you're enjoying them yours on their way north.


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

Must remember umbrella when gardening.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

philvan said:


> Must remember umbrella when gardening.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantastic!!  You should enter that into one of those "what is this" photo contests.


----------

